# Walking Between Legs



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our 6 month old has always walked between our legs but recently he seems to do it every chance he can get (including when we go down the stairs) and does figure 8's over and over. As we're talking to him he'll walk between our legs and then turn around and come back over and over. We think it's funny and adorable but our trainer mentioned to us that she believes it's a sign of a dog that is lacking confidence which is strange because he seems to be quite a confident pup. Just curious if this is a behavior that other vizslas do too?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Considered as a "safe zone" by the dog.
It's just the way some dogs sort out stimuli. A working dog should not have to do this and I would verify this with the breeder (especially, if you intend to work the dog).
A GSD doing this would be a red flag, especially if more than one in a pack exhibit similar behavior. 

In any case, this behavior should not be encouraged but, at the same time the dog should not be punished for this behavior. Instead the dog should be encouraged to explore and make decisions by itself. 
My friend's miniature poodle did this all the time, they thought it was funny until they tripped and fell.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

It's not an uncommon behavior. I have a pup in that did it and it generally starts as a security issue, but as OCD as Vizslas can be it can become habitual.

My owners thought it was cute as well, but I have all but trained it out of him. It is cute when they're small, but when you have a 60# fully muscled dog running at you at Mach3, hitting your knee sideways while blowing through your legs in a Zoomie it becomes very much not cute - instantly. If you don't blow a kneecap or fall down the stairs or accidently discharge your shotgun into your own or your buddies ear, what was always acceptable to the dog now becomes an emotion filled, fear/pain driven tirade that in most cases could be avoided. 
So, the advise I have is the same that Fathers have been telling daughters for eternity.
Keep your legs closed. 

Ken


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Datacan and Ken- thank you both.

Although we find it cute and funny, it's getting old as he has already tripped us and slammed into our knees while we tried to avoid it. He usually only does this when we come home and he's greeting us so it makes sense that he's trying to sort out stimuli. I have been very careful to make sure I keep my legs as tightly closed as possible in the last few days but he's tried his best to run through them- I wish I could take a picture of the bruise on my leg from his head hitting the side of my knee. My concern is that he's tried to do this to others who aren't expecting it or when he's on a leash which is then a tangled mess. Other than keeping our legs closed is there any other advice as to how to "train this out of him?"


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

From my friend's mini poodle experience... the dog would be praised and a small treat would come if it chose heel position... other than that no treat, no attention, no petting... took months and not completely cured, though.


----------



## LOVEmypets (Sep 26, 2012)

concur, to feel safe and secure. try letting him walk first then you move after.


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow. I'm going to go against the grain here - please forgive. Let me first say I do not pretend to be any kind of expert on training dogs. I'm just relating my own experience raising 2 males and 1 rescue female into happy, self controlled Vizslas.

I trained my first V after reading and adopting the philosophy of The Monks of new Skeet. (I can feel hackles raising already) While I have no clue to your pup's confidence, it seems to me that you have 3 problems to deal with.

1) When you arrive home your pup is out of control. He's excited (understandably) you are home and isn't learning to control himself. If you crate training, let him sit in the crate for a few minutes without acknowledging him before you release him and take him out. (And if he whines - without looking at him directly tell him "quiet" or "no" a few times until he is quiet. Do Not let him out if he's whining.) This teaches him not to anticipate immediate release/attention. That's the problem. It's the same with coming home if he's loose in the house. If you enter and immediately greet him with enthusiasm and excitement, not only is he going to reciprocate, but he'll anticipate and expect that behavior every day and whip himself into bigger and bigger froths. If you ignore him for the first few minutes when you enter, then acknowledge him and give him praise once he's calmed down, that should reinforce the idea that out of control = no love / in control = love. Remember, a gentle No if he jumps on you or bumps you as you take off coats, check mail, etc.

2) One way to teach a puppy how to control his mouth/sharp teeth is to play act a bit when he nips you. Over exaggerating an "ouch!" then turning away from him let's him know that it's a no no. Same with jumping, knocking you down, etc. Basically, if he does something inappropriate, you give him a solid "No" and turn your back to him. Probably even end the play session in the beginning. He'll get the idea. Also, if you see him running at you full tilt, just bend your knees and let him run into something solid. Healthy puppies will bounce off with no more than an "ow, that didn't work out too well".

3) I've always felt it is my dogs job to stay out of my way. If they walk or stop in front of me, I just keep going and tell them to "move". I'm not saying hurt them - not at all - but bumping them a bit as you keep moving forward followed by a command has always done the trick.

I want to finish this by saying that I think solid training is very important for all dogs, but especially energetic breeds like Vizslas. It gives them focus, sets limits, provides lots of confidence building successes and leads to a deeper relationship with your animal.

I'd recommend reading a book or two on dog training and following through! That will be the most help.

Sorry for the long post and good luck.


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

LOVEmypets said:


> concur, to feel safe and secure. try letting him walk first then you move after.


Oh, and no disrespect, but I believe I've read that you want to go through doors first most of the time. Pack leader and all that stuff.


----------

